# geli initialization at rc.conf for gmirror drive



## IPTRACE (Aug 8, 2019)

How can I do that?

`user@serv:~ % l /dev/mirror/mirror
119 crw-r-----  1 root  operator  -  0x77 Aug  8 14:01:02 2019 /dev/mirror/mirro`

rc.conf
`geli_devices="mfid0p8 mirror"
geli_mfid0p8_flags="-p -k /root/1.key"
geli_mirror_flags="-p -k /root/2.key"`

mirror/mirror does not work as well.


----------



## tOsYZYny (Apr 18, 2020)

I am new to FreeBSD, so please forgive me.

The path to the device is a bit odd, I am successfully able to unlock GELI encrypted devices where the device files are directly under /dev.  I suppose you have encryption on top of a mirrored device?  I haven't come across that yet to know what the path / device structure looks like.

Otherwise, your configuration looks right if the devices were present @ /dev/mfid0p8 and /dev/mirror and similarly, your keys were under /root/{1,2}.key.

I did search for this:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/MasonLoringBliss/UEFIandZFSandGELIbyHAND

Perhaps those tidbits might help.


----------

